# Crib Paint is Chipping - Safe?



## vegamomma (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a crib that my sister gave me that is about 6 years old. It has been moved, adjusted, and has been taken apart lots of times and the paint is chipping in the areas you screw the crib together and where you adjust the height. There are also chips taken off from my niece chewing on the rail for teething. Is the chipping paint ok? There are not chips of paint in the crib just exposed wood showing from wear and tear. It is a white Kinderkraft Vermont Crib. I called products america and they informed me that there has never been a recall on this crib. So what would you do? Would you feel comfortable using the crib?

Thanks!


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

I wouldn't use it. What does the company say?


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Can you (someone) sand and repaint it?

If the paint isn't actually flaking off, there's just worn spots on it, I would think it is ok? Paint chipping, where the babe can get pieces off of it, not so much.....but just spots were the paint is off from being rubbed on something I think is fine.

You can get a guard for the top part for teething.


----------



## *~Danielle~* (Mar 27, 2005)

I probably wouldn't use it. Unless you can get someone to do the tedium of sanding it and repainting it.


----------



## Lazy Gardens (Dec 11, 2008)

The only paint chips that are dangerous are the ones with lead-based paint. And a 6-year old crib doesn't have lead paint.

Lightly sand and repaint if the looks bother you.


----------

